# It'S Friday!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Did I win, did I start it?

Do Mel the forum bookie make a killing?

Anyway, I'm wearing this


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

You beat me to the draw Hippo.

Having said that, I wasn't crimping off a log as it would appear you are.....

Anyway, wearing this;


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Due to the extremely questionable nature of your photo Simon, I think we should go with Dave`s Friday thread







:lol:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

hippo said:


> Did I win, did I start it?
> 
> Do Mel the forum bookie make a killing?
> 
> Anyway, I'm wearing this


Looks like you should really be wearing pants...! Is that really you on the terlit (on the loo)?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

This is REALLY sad, Guys. 

Yema N81X26 for me ....










And Good Night ! :sleep1:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This is REALLY sad, Guys.
> 
> And Good Night ! :sleep1:


What's sad - is getting caught with your pants around yer ankles . . . and it's a self-portrait!

Edit: Oh yes... you win... winning!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It is Canada Day, now flush and pull your pants up! 










Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is this thread going down the pan or has the forum just been reduced to toilet humour? :huh: :rofl:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry guys, couldn't resist taking a silly photo for the Friday thread! :lol:

Don't panic, no logs were crimped during the making of this photo :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh well I suppose I might as well join in, at the moment I`m wearing this...

*Boctok ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ ÐºÐ°Ð». 2414Ð° 17 ÐšÐÐœÐÐ¯ `Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð ` (1980s)*Vostok Amphibia, cal. 2414A 17 Jewels `Made in USSR` (1980`s)










Any guesses as to what I`ll be swapping over to in a few minutes before I go off to get some kip? :sleep1:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

hippo said:


> Don't panic, no logs were crimped during the making of this photo :lol:


Yeh... Right!

Okay, I'll quit picking - for today (which is still Thursday night here):


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Mach i too am sticking with an Incursor .......


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

New arrival this morning...

Have a great weekend everyone! :drinks:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Chaotic Friday thread this week 

Wearing this all day










...then Roger made me want to wear this...










...go one mate, you know you want one


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vintage Longines today , have a great weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Friday cheapie from China MQJ










Kev


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*Hamilton Khaki Automatic Chronograph*


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

omega dynamic today.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

60's Seiko Sportsmatic today...










HAGWE


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Heuer Monaco 1133B Transitional

1969 Cal 11


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

hippo said:


> Anyway, I'm wearing this


Great photo Simon, another one to add to your professional portfolio 

Wearing this Orsa this morning










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Mutley said:


> Wearing this Orsa this morning


That strap looks cracking on the Monstrum!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Newly in from Oz.Orfina Golden Flame 38mm square


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i have this one on today all the best wood77.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi i have this one on today all the best wood77.


Mate you are a legend! :thumbsup: You need to start a thread showing some group photos of your vast and ever changing collection! :notworthy:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Omega for me today and for the last couple of days:


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

This one again for me.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

This green tough today:










Though possibly a new Canadian arrival for later.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one since getting up...

*Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels.*


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

dowsing said:


> This green tough today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi very nice to wooody77


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Bootsy said:


> Heuer Monaco 1133B Transitional
> 
> 1969 Cal 11


*Bootsy - an OMFG ! ! !*

I hope to have a thread up about this pretty quick upon a much awaited arrival - nothing like this... but close!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

1958 Omega Seamaster today










some great watches today guys, although Hippo's photo nearly bought up my coco pops :bad:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

woody77 said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> > This green tough today:
> ...


Thanks Woody 

Now here's the new arrival, and what better day for it to arrive than on Canada day 










I've only quickly unwrapped it and put it on my wrist, but first impressions are wow!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

yesterday's new arrival,Oris Prodiver date


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Retronaut said:


> New arrival this morning...
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! :drinks:


hi i like this type of watch all the best woody77.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

This will accompany me to the Dentist's chair today for a root filling... wish me luck guys :down:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mutley said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I'm wearing this
> ...


 very nice watch all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

dowsing said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > dowsing said:
> ...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dave ME said:


> Omega for me today and for the last couple of days:


very nice watch wish i had one all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

KevG said:


> Friday cheapie from China MQJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lots of nice divers watches to day all the best woody77.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Newest addition,



GWTA.

Col.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This one since getting up...
> 
> *Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels.*


hi very nice watch i do like citizens all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> yesterday's new arrival,Oris Prodiver date


a very nice watch that one all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hippo said:


> Did I win, did I start it?
> 
> Do Mel the forum bookie make a killing?
> 
> Anyway, I'm wearing this


very nice watch all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This is REALLY sad, Guys.
> 
> Yema N81X26 for me ....
> 
> ...


hi nice watch what movement is in the watch all the best woody77.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one on a sunny Friday

Beuchat Abyss 1000M










Mark


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

Sun's out and so is my PRS 18A


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

On train with the Vostok 1967 and today's Guardian (and nearly appropriate headline).


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

sad part is I'm also wearing a matching LeMans jacket too today

















I think I need help


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Chaotic Friday thread this week
> 
> Wearing this all day
> 
> ...


hi i like the citizen i have had two but let them both go some time ago wish i had keep my frist one from 90s as it was very made .when i got the second one it was a lot lighter so i sold it all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sparky said:


> This one on a sunny Friday
> 
> Beuchat Abyss 1000M
> 
> ...


hi what a nice watch so many nice divers on the froum to day i would have them all if i had the cash.all the best woody77.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A slightly less industrial picture today but still the LV


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

bobbymonks said:


> sad part is I'm also wearing a matching LeMans jacket too today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi do not know much about tags but i like the way the watch looks .allthe best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Des said:


> Sun's out and so is my PRS 18A


hi nice military diver watch i like that look . all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Draygo said:


> On train with the Vostok 1967 and today's Guardian (and nearly appropriate headline).


hi nice watch is it from 1967 or a newer repo .all the the best woody77 .i am seeing so many watches that i do not know today on the froum i have a lot to learn.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, Omega Dynamic today:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Now wearing this recent Vostok Komandirskie 200m Diver


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Having a nice day off with my Son,wearing this 16J Junghans on my wrist..










And this Oriosa in my pocket. 










Have a good weekend all..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one now though not on the rubber strap, I just like this old photo I took of it back in 2005 

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*










BTW any clever clogs out there recognise the background picture?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

woody77 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Yema N81X26 for me ....
> ...


It's a Shimauchi V906 15 jewel quartz movement, Woody - better known as the Seiko 7A38(A). ....

Exactly the same as a 7A38, but the movements used by Yema / C.G.H. in their N8's are stamped differently.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Exactly the same movements as in as these Seiko 7A38-7270's, in fact:










Decisions, decisions. What to wear this afternoon. More to the point, *which*.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This thread has been like jogging hip deep in glue. :wink2:










very nice watch all the best woo..... err... nevermind :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

off with the new and on with the old










hagwe


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> This thread has been like jogging hip deep in glue. :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know!! And after I started it off at such a high level too :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

hippo said:


> I know!! And after *I started it off at such a high level too* :lol:


 

Taking a dump in what looks like a wardrobe or a cupboard, I'd hate to see your lower level

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Jaeger-LeCoultre today


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This one now though not on the rubber strap, I just like this old photo I took of it back in 2005
> 
> *Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*
> 
> ...


hi very nice to so many nice divers on the froum to day all the best woody77


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Enjoy the weekend all!

Have had this on most of the week-


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Today its back to an old friend that I sold & immediately regretted it. Asked the buyer to contact me if he was moving it on and he did :thumbup:

So my Quartz Beuchat Oceanium with the spiffing dial.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > I know!! And after *I started it off at such a high level too* :lol:
> ...


:lol: It's a toilet!!! I was just sitting there, as you do, thinking about the Friday Thread (no pun intended!), and thought, hey this would make an unusual shot!! :lol:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

sam. said:


> Having a nice day off with my Son,wearing this 16J Junghans on my wrist..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi very nice junghans i like junghans watches . i am still trying to get into wind up watches i have a few and some more comeing but i find them hard to work on . all the best woody77


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

dapper said:


>


Oh I do like that - very elegant. :good:

Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

I've got this on...I'm sorry Mach, I've been seduced by the dark side-I tried to resist but I could no longer...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This one now though not on the rubber strap, I just like this old photo I took of it back in 2005
> 
> *Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*
> 
> ...


It's the 5 Miles Out album cover by Mike Oldfield.

Maybe it's time you ran another competition Mac :wink2:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This one now though not on the rubber strap, I just like this old photo I took of it back in 2005
> 
> *Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*
> 
> ...


I can't believe that plane just barely missed your watch!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm watching Mr. Murray throw it all away and I'm wearing the CWL C3:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Exactly the same movements as in as these Seiko 7A38-7270's, in fact:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an easy decision,i'd wear the one that's left of the one on the right,and right of the one one the left,sorted!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Exactly the same movements as in as these Seiko 7A38-7270's, in fact:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the watch on the left running slow.lol


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

chocko said:


> is the watch on the left running slow.lol


No but the 'New Old Stock' example, a fairly recent acquisition, the one in the middle is running *almost* a second fast. 

We have the technology.  It will be fixed soon. :hammer:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > is the watch on the left running slow.lol
> ...


The one on the right looks somewhere in between. See... wear three watches and you will never know the correct time!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > This one now though not on the rubber strap, I just like this old photo I took of it back in 2005
> ...


Well spotted that man :thumbsup:

Hmmm maybe, it has been a few years since my last one 



Mechanical Alarm said:


> I can't believe that plane just barely missed your watch!


You should have seen how close it got to me :shocking:

I suspect it may have been piloted by a hit man hired by irate Proplof & Seiko Monster owners :assassin: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this now...

*Buran, Model 7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*










I love the tear drop pushers :wub:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


In a way that`s worse as it begs the question, if it wasn`t planned beforehand why did you take a camera into the bog? :huh: :lol:

Actually, maybe it would be best if you didn`t answer that question :shocking:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Does anyone remember Hippo's original post on Thurs. where he explained how* EXCITED* he was for the Friday Post? Being in there - excited and with a camera. An image comes to mind - ohhh, wait... there it is.

Eeewwwwww... (in Ernest's best voice - The Great Jim Varney)

I, promise... I'll stop!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Watching the tennis with this one on. 

7J Swiss made Dynotron ESA 9157 (1975) 28,800bph.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Jenny for me


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Changed to this to avoid the tennis in *Raketa 2609 HA*










Kev


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Alas said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Cheers Alasdair :wink2:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

How'd we get off subject...???


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


You need to move with the times Mach. Mobile phones with decent cameras always on and in your pocket, quick snap, upload to photobucket, twitter, facebook amongst others then post on the forum all before you have time to wipe your [email protected] !!!!

Modern technology, you should try it some time :lol: :lol:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Giving this one a run out this morning...Casio super illuminator...










Then changed to this for the evening...










Have a good weekend all....lets hope the sun shines


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Most of it`s useless crap with built in obsolescence :thumbsdown:

My phone is just a phone (well as as far as I know or care to find out it is anyway), my camera is just a camera & that`s the why I like them :tease:

What next,an electric razor with a phone & built in microwave oven?









Fecking techno geeks need a darn good slapping IMNSHO  :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bit late to the party but Ive been wearing the Chlamydia ...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Retronaut said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing this Orsa this morning
> ...


Cheers :hi:

It's a very early Toshi


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Bit late to the party but Ive been wearing the Chlamydia ...


May I suggest you check this site out Jase :doctor: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I love the tear drop pushers :wub:


...and to think you were about to sell that... :acute:

Off to this..










...which developed a serious case of misaligned chrono hands since I opened it up to fix the chapter ring... Main second hand resets at 1 second, the 30 minutes subdial resets at 29...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the tear drop pushers :wub:
> ...


I may still have to :crybaby:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't posted in while but today i've been wearing this 9ct Longines.










Regards Steve


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I may still have to :crybaby:


Well, better luck next time... I assume it is because people don't know these well enough because the price you've asked before was a bargain!

BTW, that's a Buran SA (the Swiss brand) not a Volmax Buran, isn't it?


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

A bit late posting

Had a great day out in Brighton,with the 355, riding on the Volks Electric Railway,seeing the sharks and turtles in the Sea-life centre, and generally having a good time, while wearing this










HAGWE everyone


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I may still have to :crybaby:
> ...


It`s a Volmax see check out the logo on the rotor...










Actually I think it`s `M` for Mac


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Actually I think it`s `M` for Mac


I think it is! I thought only the Swiss Buran had the ETA movement but probably they are back under Russian control...


----------

